# Ave Maria



## john&mandy

can anyone translate this for me? 
Ave Maria
Gratia plena
Maria, gratia plena
Maria, gratia plena
Ave, ave dominus
Dominus tecum
Benedicta tu in mulieribus
Et benedictus 
Et benedictus fructus ventris
Ventris tuae, Jesus.
Ave Maria 

Ave Maria
Mater Dei
Ora pro nobis peccatoribus
Ora pro nobis
Ora, ora pro nobis peccatoribus
Nunc et in hora mortis 
Et in hora mortis nostrae
Et in hora mortis nostrae
Et in hora mortis nostrae
Ave Maria


----------



## V52

Ave Maria                                  _Hail Mary_ 
Gratia plena                               _full of Grace_ 
Maria, gratia plena   _                   full of Grac_e 
Maria, gratia plena _                                          full  of Grace_
Ave, ave dominus                       _Hail hail My Lord _
Dominus tecum                          _Lord is with you _
Benedicta tu in mulieribus                        Y_ou are the blessed one among women_ 
Et benedictus                            _and  blessed _
Et benedictus fructus ventris                _and blessed your fruit Jesus_
Ventris tuae, Jesus.
Ave Maria                                  _Hail Maria_
Ave Maria                                  _Hail Maria_
Mater Dei                                  _Mother of Lord _
Ora pro nobis peccatoribus                      _Pray for us sinners  _
Ora pro nobis                             _Pray for us _
Ora, ora pro nobis peccatoribus     _Pray for  us sinners_ 
Nunc et in hora mortis                 _Now and in hour of our death _
Et in hora mortis nostrae                           _In hour of our death_ 
Et in hora mortis nostrae                           _In hour of our death_
Et in hora mortis nostrae                           _In hour of our death_

This is the famous catholic prayer to Virgin Mary (except for liric "Ave Ave dominus", which looks being added). Is this a sung version, right? 
My translation  is not perfect, so maybe it's  better to waif for other  "mother tongue"  suggestions
Ciao 
Vittorio


----------



## morgana

By the way, that is Latin, not Italian


----------



## V52

Thank you Morgana , I forgot to point out  it...
Vittorio


----------



## diegodbs

john&mandy said:
			
		

> can anyone translate this for me?
> Ave Maria
> Gratia plena
> Maria, gratia plena
> Maria, gratia plena
> Ave, ave dominus
> Dominus tecum
> Benedicta tu in mulieribus
> Et benedictus
> Et benedictus fructus ventris
> Ventris tuae, Jesus.
> Ave Maria
> 
> Ave Maria
> Mater Dei
> Ora pro nobis peccatoribus
> Ora pro nobis
> Ora, ora pro nobis peccatoribus
> Nunc et in hora mortis
> Et in hora mortis nostrae
> Et in hora mortis nostrae
> Et in hora mortis nostrae
> Ave Maria


 
This is the English version of this prayer:

English version
Hail, Mary, full of grace, the Lord is with thee; blessed art thou among women, and blessed is the fruit of thy womb, Jesus. Holy Mary, Mother of God, pray for us sinners, now and at the hour of our death. Amen.


----------



## tell

Y nos dió gracia plena y no enseño el misterio de la vida, que de unas simples palabras seguimos dos mil años después mirando hacia arriba, la redención nos enseña que el milagro está en nosotros y que por el, EL nos enseñó la forma y el modo de salvarnos de nosotros mismos...ayúdate y el cielo te ayudará...
feliz año.


----------



## Whodunit

Here you go: Ave Maria in many languages, if you want to compare.


----------

